
Ask HN: Why Nobody wants to hire a failed Entrepreneur? - msurocks
After one year of leaving my full time job and starting my own venture it failed brutally, I learned a lot things but to get again on my feet I need to get hold of a job to survive. But I found out not many of the employers are willing to hire failed entrepreneurs, why is that?
======
df3
I've interviewed many "failed' entrepreneurs for jobs, and having started any
kind of venture or project is almost always a benefit.

My guess is you are jumping to negative conclusions about yourself based on
incorrect assumptions about how hiring works. How many jobs have you applied
to? How relevant are they to your qualifications? Rejection rates for jobs are
very high, and it's common to be rejected for multiple positions.

You might also want to look at other factors such as your interview style,
perceived ability to focus, fit with a company's culture, and other factors
that also highly influence hiring decisions.

And finally, instead of thinking about, "What doesn't anyone want me," why not
think about, "Who would want me and why?"

~~~
msurocks
Applied to more than 200 I guess and I believe most of them are relevant to my
qualifications. I have worked for a company for straight 4 years so that kind
of proves my ability to focus.

One thing that could matter that I am looking for a remote job from a third
world country while even most of the remote companies say they hire candidates
from everywhere but it seems their primary choice is US and Canada or Europe.
You can read my story here, [https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-
a-remote-jo...](https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-a-remote-
job-802432475236#.8w8xpuaux)

~~~
df3
Thanks for sharing-- posting this on Medium is smart and takes a lot of
courage.

This stuck out as me as a red flag: "I can do any kind of technical support,
virtual assistance or project management type of job."

People who say they can do it all are usually passed over because people
usually can't do it all. Make sure each application is tailored perfectly to
each position. If you are applying to project management, edit your CV job
descriptions and application to focus mainly on project management-related
stuff.

Don't say you can do project management and customer service. Hiring managers
get a lot of general applications from people promising to do it all, when in
reality they just want to determine your suitability for the position they
have open in their other browser tab.

------
mindcrime
Not enough information. I really don't think there's any overall pervasive
sentiment of "don't hire failed entrepreneurs" out there. Sure, some
individuals may have a bias like that, but there's no real justification for
it. If you're having trouble finding something new, maybe you're looking in
the wrong places, or you need to tweak your resume, etc.

Can you share more about what your background/skills are, what kind of work
you're looking for, etc? Maybe somebody here could help you if you do...

~~~
msurocks
Thanks a lot for your comments, here are the details
[https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-a-remote-
jo...](https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-a-remote-
job-802432475236#.8w8xpuaux)

------
sheraz
What country are you in? What industry? This does not sound like an American
experience...

~~~
msurocks
I am based in Bangladesh but I am looking for a remote job in SaaS startup
preferably.

You can find more details about my experience here,

[https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-a-remote-
jo...](https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-a-remote-
job-802432475236#.8w8xpuaux)

------
moshiasri
you have given the answer to your self my friend, read the article you have
written on medium, and if you are a really sensible person, "which i believe
you are" you will find the reason for not being hired..

*just a hint there are to many but's in the early introductory paragraphs of your post.

~~~
msurocks
Fixed the but portion. Thanks for the review man, Could you please point out
any other reasons.

------
id122015
maybe you need to fail more times. You know what they say in the valley: if
you are still not successful, you havent failed enough.

~~~
msurocks
LOL :) yes, I will start over but looking for something to hold myself
together again.. You know what I mean.

